# iPad Apps



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just starting to use my new iPad. My intention is to use it to store my knitting patterns so I have a 2-part question.

What are your favorite knitting apps for ipad?

What is the best way for me to transfer my existing patterns (in both PDF and Word) on my computer to my ipad?

I've seen apps that offer "storage solutions" for your patterns too, so that would be important.

I've already downloaded an app that lets me read Word documents (supposedly...haven't tested it yet)

Any and all suggestions would be welcome! Thanks, KPers!


----------



## Rplatts (May 25, 2012)

Knit Companion is my absolute favorite app. There is a bit of a learning curve but it is well worth your time.


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd be interested in information as well. Thanks!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I use GoodReader for that. When you download a pattern, you choose "Open in GoodReader." From there you can make an annotated copy that you can make notes on, underline, highlight, etc.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Rplatts said:


> Knit Companion is my absolute favorite app. There is a bit of a learning curve but it is well worth your time.


My favorite app too. I have tried numerous apps - knit Companion serves everything I wanted in an app


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

kgiles326 said:


> Just starting to use my new iPad. My intention is to use it to store my knitting patterns so I have a 2-part question.
> 
> What are your favorite knitting apps for ipad?
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in the apps available also. Have an underused ipad (it does not do what I bought it for, but I'm finding other things it CAN do) and am intrigued by the thought of a knitting pattern where I could maybe highlight in different colors sections of a lace pattern or enlarge the whole thing.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Am going to. Look into these as well. Anything to help organize patterns would be very helpful.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I just click on send to and click on ibook and it goes into my library. Very handy!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I use JKnitHDLite to read my patterns and store many there as I use them. It's free. Then I also use iBooks to store all my patterns because I can sort them into categories, sort of like folders. The best way to move your patterns to your iPad as to first move the PDFs into your iTunes Library on your PC or laptop then plug in our iPad to that computer. When your iPad connects to your iTunes library, you can either let it synch up or, if you have it set to manually move music and files, you can batch move them.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> I use GoodReader for that. When you download a pattern, you choose "Open in GoodReader." From there you can make an annotated copy that you can make notes on, underline, highlight, etc.


I use GoodReader also. Really like it. Only problem I find is that you can't annotate Word docs and sometimes the pictures don't come through in Word. But it's great for PDF files


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

barbtobias2012 said:


> I'd be interested in the apps available also. Have an underused ipad (it does not do what I bought it for, but I'm finding other things it CAN do) and am intrigued by the thought of a knitting pattern where I could maybe highlight in different colors sections of a lace pattern or enlarge the whole thing.


There are several apps that do this. Also there are several apps for PDFs that allow multiple color highlighting. I've been playing with a few free versions but haven't yet picked one I like yet. The free version of JKnitHDLite highlites one line at a time as you knit thru a pattern. I believe the pay version has even more capabilities.

I'm more interested in the various PDF apps because I can use them for work as well as for knitting.


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

This is great guys! Thanks for all the helpful hints and suggestions. I actually downloaded the JKnit app last night, but haven't tried using it yet.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh this is a good question. My geek husband bought me an iPad mini a few months ago as a surprise and I have yet to use it. WIll watch for all the responses.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I use nothing but my iPad. I only touch the laptop if dh has a problem with it.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

I love, love love my iPad and use it all the time for my "lean back" computing. Here are some app suggestions, some knitting specific, some not:

1. I second the motion on Goodreader. Love the annotation features.

2. I like StitchMinder, an electronic counter for rows & repeats.

3. I keep KnittingHelp for when I forgotten a technique and don't have internet access to look it up on YouTube. It has short demo videos to refresh my memory.

4. I am crazy about the AnyList app. Aside from using it to set up shared grocery lists - meaning DH & I can access and update the shopping list from iPad or iPhone - I use it to keep a *private* shopping list for yarns (weight, yardage, etc) for the patterns I intend to knit.

5. Another great multipurpose app is DocScan. Uses the iPad camera to turn any printed page into a PDF file. A lot of my knitting patterns are in books, so I snap a quick photo, save it, and have a portable non-paper copy of my pattern when I'm knitting on the road.

6. I use the Downcast app to manage podcasts that I listen to while I knit. May I also recommend Heather Ordover's Craft Lit podcast? Great books with commentary.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

If the pattern is a pdf, I store it in iBooks. Just tap the pdf and 'Store in iBooks' appears at the top right. Tap this and the pattern goes straight to the library.
Not everything is pdf though!
I use my iPad for almost everything and when I do hook up with my laptop, I share the library with the laptop ... just in case. 
I have a back up device for my laptop.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

Oooh, good tip! I can better organize the PDFs I'm making with DocScan by putting them in iBooks as you suggest. I didn't know you could do that!


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for all those apps, I use iBooks have just downloaded Docscan can't wait to try it out .


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

kgiles326 said:


> Just starting to use my new iPad. My intention is to use it to store my knitting patterns so I have a 2-part question.
> 
> What are your favorite knitting apps for ipad?
> 
> ...


I like "Evernote" although I have yet to venture into putting things into categories, you can save a PDF file into it, or non PDFPatterns can be copied and pasted into it!


----------



## craftlady (Jan 16, 2013)

Whatever app you use be sure to back up your information. I use ICloud to back up all of my information on my IPad.


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> I use GoodReader also. Really like it. Only problem I find is that you can't annotate Word docs and sometimes the pictures don't come through in Word. But it's great for PDF files


I use an app called PDF PROvider+ for converting Word docs to a pdf format. It gives you the ability to open in GoodReader, IBooks, etc. You have to buy this app, but I've used this several times already so it is worth it to me. A lot of patterns in Ravelry are Word docs, so this app is very helpful.


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

I use Patternism for reading patterns. You can highlight, annotate, and set pattern repeats that will move the highlight through the rows of a pattern as you knit. There is a learning curve for it, however.

For pattern storage, I use Evernote Premium. You can separate patterns into notebooks (folders), categorize within the notebook (tags), search for patterns or in patterns, and email patterns directly to a notebook and/or category. Amazing app.


----------



## mythreads (Sep 20, 2013)

I have had an i-pad for about 18 months, but only use it to take on holidays to keep in touch, never thought of using it for storing patterns, such a great thead this one and I have learned a lot, thank you ladies.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks I have written down some of these apps.


----------



## Chota (Sep 5, 2013)

I love my iPad and could not live without it!! 
Write down names?? I use Notes on my iPad to put all sorts of information in.
I also love it as I can play on it while my husband watches TV and he does not feel like I am ignoring him!!


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

This has been so great. So many helpful hints and tips...now I have my research to do to see which of these will work best for me. Love the ideas...has me excited to start working on it.
Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

Rplatts said:


> Knit Companion is my absolute favorite app. There is a bit of a learning curve but it is well worth your time.


Is it free???


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

I like Evernote. It is free and I have organized my patterns into labeled files.


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

This topic came at a perfect time for me. Last night I spent over two hours looking through my bookmarks and sub-directories for a cowl pattern. Never realized that I had saved so many patterns. If I had thought ahead, I would have at least started each file with a category and sub-category name. But alas, even though I do have categories, many patterns were saved by their original names (including numbers). WHAT A MESS.
Thank you to all - I' ll be researching each suggestion this week :thumbup:


----------



## cathyscard (Apr 14, 2012)

Knit Companion is my absolute necessary and favourite app. I use it for knit, crochet, plastic canvas patterns all the time.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Knit Companion is wonderful.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Knit Companion is wonderful. I am still learning but it stores patterns, has counters that facilitate knitting. It can highlight rows On charts as you go and much more. It is not free but has been worth every penny. there was an update a short time ago that improved several features. I suspect that it will get better and better. I have even scanned patterns from a book, converted them to a pdf format and put them in kc. &#128516;


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have patterns stored and organized in iBooks. Good for PDFs. Also just started using Evernote to copy those that aren't PDFs.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I use Good Reader, iBooks, and love Evernote. I have two Evernote accounts as I save various different crafts. Evernote syncs with my pc, iPhone and iPad . The paid version offers oodles of space


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> I use GoodReader also. Really like it. Only problem I find is that you can't annotate Word docs and sometimes the pictures don't come through in Word. But it's great for PDF files


I also use Goodreader. Like it because I can change the name (helpful, say, for a Lion Brand download that opens with a number, not a name) and it's easy to make files and sub files to keep those patterns organized.

I didn't know you could save Word docs on GoodReader. How does that work?


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm so please that you raised this topic! I've been wanting an ipad for awhile now. However, I was under the impression that I couldn't store things on it. Clearly, that isn't the case. A shopping I shall go, a shopping I shall go...

Now- can anyone tell me how to save all this valuable info on apps? I'm a techno-dinosaur!


----------



## 7knitties (Nov 4, 2011)

kgiles326 said:


> Just starting to use my new iPad. My intention is to use it to store my knitting patterns so I have a 2-part question.
> 
> What are your favorite knitting apps for ipad?
> 
> ...


Wooly lets you connect to your Ravelry library. It's free.
I also have Eweknit. It's also free. It keeps an inventory of needles and yarn (and where I stashed them)


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

cainchar said:


> I'm so please that you raised this topic! I've been wanting an ipad for awhile now. However, I was under the impression that I couldn't store things on it. Clearly, that isn't the case. A shopping I shall go, a shopping I shall go...
> 
> Now- can anyone tell me how to save all this valuable info on apps? I'm a techno-dinosaur!


A PDF doc comes up with options for where you want to save it. There are a number of options: iBooks, Adobe, Goodreader, and maybe some more. Just click on your favorite choice and the pattern will go there. If you don't see the list of options at the top of the page, just tap on upper right-hand side of doc.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

7knitties said:


> Wooly lets you connect to your Ravelry library. It's free.
> I also have Eweknit. It's also free. It keeps an inventory of needles and yarn (and where I stashed them)


I couldn't find an app called "wooly" on my iPad. Is it just a PC program?


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

These are all interesting facts to know about Ipad, but I do know an Ipad can be expensive. 
Are all of these aps free for Ipaid? 
I have a kindle, that I simple love, and can save or send files to it also. But I need to contact Amazon CS, to see what other apps there are to use such as all these apps for ipad. The free apps do not normally do as much as the paid apps do, and I do not intend to wrap up money in tons of applications for any electronic device, even my computer.
Thanks for all the information.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

susan1461853 said:


> I have patterns stored and organized in iBooks. Good for PDFs. Also just started using Evernote to copy those that aren't PDFs.


How do you do that? I use Evernote, too, but for knitting notes I just copy & paste the URL on a note.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> Oh this is a good question. My geek husband bought me an iPad mini a few months ago as a surprise and I have yet to use it. WIll watch for all the responses.


I only use the iPad mini and absolutely love it! Also have an iPad2 that I gave to DD, but love the size and portability of the mini.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

msusanc said:


> How do you do that? I use Evernote, too, but for knitting notes I just copy & paste the URL on a note.


When I want to save a PDF I get the option to save it in various apps. I select Evernote if I want to add notes


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

anouk said:


> Is it free???


The free version is very useful. Most won't need the paid version. I love the way you can do the charting.


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

kgiles326 said:


> Just starting to use my new iPad. My intention is to use it to store my knitting patterns so I have a 2-part question.
> 
> What are your favorite knitting apps for ipad?
> 
> ...


I am so interested in all of this wonderful info. Thanks for asking this question and thanks everyone for your valuable advice!


----------



## kathygee47 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a tablet but it's not an iPad. I will check out some of these apps hoping they will work and if not will look for knitting apps available for other android devices.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I use JKnitHDLite to read my patterns and store many there as I use them. It's free. Then I also use iBooks to store all my patterns because I can sort them into categories, sort of like folders. The best way to move your patterns to your iPad as to first move the PDFs into your iTunes Library on your PC or laptop then plug in our iPad to that computer. When your iPad connects to your iTunes library, you can either let it synch up or, if you have it set to manually move music and files, you can batch move them.


Can I download this app to my Mac Pro computer, rather than an iPad?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

desireebruce said:


> When I want to save a PDF I get the option to save it in various apps. I select Evernote if I want to add notes


But I thought you said you could also save non-PDFs -- did I misunderstand?


----------



## sachem1966 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Everyone
I had no idea about apps for knitting! I'm learning so much here. Does anyone know if the Nook is capable of downloading apps. My dh has one that I could "borrow" if the Nook can use apps.

Thanks so much for sharing all your wisdom


----------



## kmthomas47 (Mar 24, 2013)

Excellent suggestions! I, too, LOVE my iPad. Several of these are new to me; will be checking them out ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

I have had my Ipad from the beginning of them and I just got the new one and my dear husband grab onto my old one...he is funny now he see why I loved mine so much. I use mine for work, client contact list, works wonderful. But as and added benefit I can keep my knitting patterns and picture and other stuff on it, have many of the mentioned apps but keep most of them in ibooks... tho I did not know I could put them in folder will have to look into that...... thanks everyone for all info on the great apps. know what I will be doing today....


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

I use Evernote and use the option to create notebooks(folders) for pattern categories.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Knit Companion is my favorite knitting app.
http://www.knitcompanion.com 
Have used it for almost two years and it is well worth the money. 
If I find a pattern I like and want to save I use GoodReader. 
http://www.goodreader.com/goodreader.html
It allows you to create folders and organize the patterns and other docs or pdfs.
I also use Dropbox to store files and easily transfer from computer to ipad without wires. http://www.dropbox.com/install2


----------



## newme55 (Dec 5, 2012)

I just got an iPad and have been trying to figure out some apps to put on it. Thank everyone for the info. Now I can get busy and check these out. This is why I love this forum.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

msusanc said:


> I also use Goodreader. Like it because I can change the name (helpful, say, for a Lion Brand download that opens with a number, not a name) and it's easy to make files and sub files to keep those patterns organized.
> 
> I didn't know you could save Word docs on GoodReader. How does that work?


To get Word docs into GoodReader:
1. Highlight the URL for pattern and copy
2. Go into GoodReader and choose Downloads
3. Paste where it says "enter URL"
4. Pattern will download

Only problem is that sometimes the pictures don't come through. And you can't highlight or annotate

I've been thinking of trying a PDF converter. Will try those mentioned on this string

I also sometimes store in the reading list and also have Instapaper and iBooks but these aren't as good as GoodReader IMHO


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Great thread. I use Dropbox and iBooks and bookmark to save patterns and links. I also use notes to cut and paste the pattern. The easiest way to send my patterns fast and effectively.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

msusanc said:


> But I thought you said you could also save non-PDFs -- did I misunderstand?


Yes I can save word docs as well. I email them to myself and go through the same process. My fav app is Evernote because I can make notes as I go along. I'm thinking of upgrading to the pro version as then I am not restricted to 60mb a month. Some PDFs chew up space.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 9, 2013)

I use Goodreader also. If a pattern isn't a PDF format, I copy and past it into Pages (a wordprocessing app). I copy the photo of the project and past it in the pattern. I print my patterns as I use them.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

msusanc said:


> How do you do that? I use Evernote, too, but for knitting notes I just copy & paste the URL on a note.


Go to the notebook section and "create" a new notebook and name it socks, shawls, whatever. When you save a pattern check the top right corner of Evernote. There is an icon that looks like a microphone. Click on this and a list of all your notebooks will drop down. Click on the one you want your pattern to be in and it will be saved there. You can also go into your existing patterns and save them in specific notebooks. 
Evernote has changed a bit with the new IOS update but I think these instructions are still good. God luck!


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> To get Word docs into GoodReader:
> 1. Highlight the URL for pattern and copy
> 2. Go into GoodReader and choose Downloads
> 3. Paste where it says "enter URL"
> ...


The PDF converter also transfers the picture of the item, which is important for me. You can also, highlight, underline, draw, etc with this. iBooks is limited, you can't really do anything with it. I used it before I came across GoodReader and PDF converter. I have to check out some of these other apps mentioned also.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

gracemd said:


> The PDF converter also transfers the picture of the item, which is important for me. You can also, highlight, underline, draw, etc with this. iBooks is limited, you can't really do anything with it. I used it before I came across GoodReader and PDF converter. I have to check out some of these other apps mentioned also.


Which app to convert to PDF are you using??? There are several from which to choose.


----------



## jeruthie (Apr 11, 2013)

another way I've found is to email pdf as an attachment then when I open it choice is to save and option pops up to save to ibooks (library) or knit companion. Will also try goodreads app suggested.


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

Knit companion will cover all of what need. I love it because it keeps my place as to when I stopped knitting a project making it so easy to pick it back up.


----------



## jeruthie (Apr 11, 2013)

Eweknit sounds great - is this for ipad or pc- haven't been able to find it yet. Thanks for your help


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

susan1461853 said:


> I have patterns stored and organized in iBooks. Good for PDFs. Also just started using Evernote to copy those that aren't PDFs.


Another alternative is to copy into Notes. To do this, I press my finger on the web page until the expandable blue Copy box comes up. I adjust the size of the box to encompass everything I want to copy and then tap the COPY flag on the screen. Exit the web page and go into Notes. Press the blank notes page and the PASTE flag comes up. Tap PASTE and, viola', your pattern is copied. Sometimes, format doesn't hold, so you may have to make line adjustments. This also works great for recipes, too.

Using a wireless printer, I can print out any pattern or recipe from Notes as quick as a wink.


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh my...I think I need a grandchild to get me into the 21st century...

Thank you for all the good info! 

Dianne


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Rplatts said:


> Knit Companion is my absolute favorite app. There is a bit of a learning curve but it is well worth your time.


YES! This is worth every penny. I use this app everyday. I've been tempted by other less expensive tablets but will never change because of this one app.


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Dropbox is a free app that syncs with your computer. Once you load anything, including pictures, patterns, recipes, etc., you can access them via the Internet from anywhere in the world. 

From your computer you can drag all your old patterns into Dropbox. When you download any pattern on your ipad, it will ask you if you want to save it in Dropbox, or any other app you may have that saves documents. 

You can also invite people to join your Dropbox. Once they load anything into Dropbox, you can access their entries. It is great for family photos, recipes, as well as knitting patterns. I share Dropbox with five other knitters and we share hundreds of patterns. We still haven't gotten past our free space so there is no worries about having to pay for additional space.

Good luck with all your new ipad options. I don't know what I did before I got one!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I use JKnitHDLite to read my patterns and store many there as I use them. It's free. Then I also use iBooks to store all my patterns because I can sort them into categories, sort of like folders. The best way to move your patterns to your iPad as to first move the PDFs into your iTunes Library on your PC or laptop then plug in our iPad to that computer. When your iPad connects to your iTunes library, you can either let it synch up or, if you have it set to manually move music and files, you can batch move them.


I have a problem with this one maybe you can help after you have a pattern in your library there is no way to change the name some come up with a number so you have to go through them to find the one you want .is there a way to print one out, is there away to make a correction I have not found it jet


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I am busily going through and adding all these apps. Some i found couldn't be "found" like patternism, wooly, eweknit, stitchminder, knittinghelp, but did find istitches which looks like it has reference to most stitch patterns you might use.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

cainchar said:


> I'm so please that you raised this topic! I've been wanting an ipad for awhile now. However, I was under the impression that I couldn't store things on it. Clearly, that isn't the case. A shopping I shall go, a shopping I shall go...
> 
> Now- can anyone tell me how to save all this valuable info on apps? I'm a techno-dinosaur!


Book mark it


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

Please can you tell me how to get this app on an Ipad?
Very simple instructions please as I'm an Ipad novice.
Thank you


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

If you use Drop Box to store your patterns, recipes, etc., are they also stored on your device? Meaning if your internet connection goes down, can you still see the files?? If not, do you save the one you are using currently to the iPad, so you can work your project?? Does the battery last for several hours of knitting using the iPad instead of a paper copy???

Noreen


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I use JKnitHDLite to read my patterns and store many there as I use them. It's free. Then I also use iBooks to store all my patterns because I can sort them into categories, sort of like folders. The best way to move your patterns to your iPad as to first move the PDFs into your iTunes Library on your PC or laptop then plug in our iPad to that computer. When your iPad connects to your iTunes library, you can either let it synch up or, if you have it set to manually move music and files, you can batch move them.


I agree. Also, you can download your machine manuals from free websites like machineknittingetc.com, and aboutknittingmachines.com and some Yahoo! newsgroups. Once at the website and the manual is downloaded, touch the right corner of the website window, and right away click on open in Ibooks. Once ibooks opens it, its in yout iPad. Very easy to organize too as Mercygirl said. I have mine organized into Woodworking, Brother Service Manual, KM Manuals Hope to buy, Sewing´n Quilting, Magazines and Patterns for Brother, the same for Silver Reed - Studio and so on.

Sorry I am s long winded


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Are these IPad apps? I could not find them on my ipad and I just updated it 2 days ago


MaggieBelize said:


> I love, love love my iPad and use it all the time for my "lean back" computing. Here are some app suggestions, some knitting specific, some not:
> 
> 1. I second the motion on Goodreader. Love the annotation features.
> 
> ...


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

There are numerous knitting type apps out there. I use Goodreader , iBooks , JDHLITE . If you just do a search in the app section on knitting , there are about 150 pass that do different things. Counters, yarn gauges etc. I my self have about 50 of these types of apps. I've only paid for a few, the rest I use the free versions.


----------



## Sarah Snowbird (Apr 13, 2013)

what a great thread, thanks so much! I love my iPad, but, I know I don't use it to its full potential!


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I love my iPad. Lots of good crafty things for us. I have been saving my patterns to iBooks but found you cannot rename it or put notations on the PDFs . I switched to Adobe but not have to figure how to put my iBooks PDFs to Adobe.


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

I use patternizer and Jknitlite. You can download PDFs directly into either of these by choosing 'open in'. I also use an app called web to PDF that creates PDFs from a printed page. The part of patternizer that I prefer over Jknitlite, is that it also has a stitch count and repeat count. There is also one called knit evenly that helps you increase or decrease evenly. I love using my ipad for knitting.


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

jeanbess said:


> I have a problem with this one maybe you can help after you have a pattern in your library there is no way to change the name some come up with a number so you have to go through them to find the one you want .is there a way to print one out, is there away to make a correction I have not found it jet


No, that is one of the main complaints about this app. Many people have commented on that in the reviews of the app. Maybe they'll change it someday.


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

Chota said:


> I love my iPad and could not live without it!!
> Write down names?? I use Notes on my iPad to put all sorts of information in.
> I also love it as I can play on it while my husband watches TV and he does not feel like I am ignoring him!!


I'm with you, my iPad is my right arm . I don't know how I survived without it. Physical limitations keep me off my desk computer but my iPad keeps me connected with life ! And i can't say enough good about Notes. 
Kelly


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

What a useful question! I had trouble downloading any web sites to my iPad until another KP'er recommended Evernote. Since I downloaded this app (the Free one) it has been so easy. I can copy and download pdfs and web pages to Evernote - I just set up the various Notebooks, i.e. Cooking, Knitting, etc. and there they appear!!! Syncs across iPhone, iMac etc so presumably will do so with your Windows devices. The nice thing is that you can check out your notebooks when not 'online'. I am not a techie and Evernote has made things so easy for me. Maybe this will work for you.
i am also going to check out the other suggestions you have received. You just have to find what works out best for you..!


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

You can also combine your apps into a folder so they don't take up a lot of pages on your ipad. http://ipad.about.com/od/iPad_Guide/ss/iPad-101-New-Users-Guide-Install-Move-Delete-Folders_7.htm


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

Some are iPhone and can be downloaded on the IPad just click on the iPhone tab in the apps store.....


----------



## kathygee47 (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't have iPad but do have Android Tablet. I am using "Kingsoft Office" for my Word and PDF files. It is a free download.

I have added Dropbox to my collection of tablet apps and it's a great!

Thanks for all the app suggestions....


----------



## gmajulie01 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the info, I have an Ipad and Iphone, and I know I don't use it like I could!


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I use JKnitHDLite to read my patterns and store many there as I use them. It's free. Then I also use iBooks to store all my patterns because I can sort them into categories, sort of like folders. The best way to move your patterns to your iPad as to first move the PDFs into your iTunes Library on your PC or laptop then plug in our iPad to that computer. When your iPad connects to your iTunes library, you can either let it synch up or, if you have it set to manually move music and files, you can batch move them.


Just downloaded it onto my ipod touch. Wow! now that's useful!


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

cainchar said:


> I'm so please that you raised this topic! I've been wanting an ipad for awhile now. However, I was under the impression that I couldn't store things on it. Clearly, that isn't the case. A shopping I shall go, a shopping I shall go...
> 
> Now- can anyone tell me how to save all this valuable info on apps? I'm a techno-dinosaur!


If you get one, you'll love it. I got mine in April and can't live without it. I use to hate computers and only got on my PC once or twice a month. Now I can sit where I want in my house and get my emails and read KP all day if I want. And it's so easy to post a picture on here with the iPad. I have the 32 gb but if I had to buy it over again, I would get the 64gb. It holds more and is only about $100 more. It's been worth every penny it cost.


----------



## 7knitties (Nov 4, 2011)

msusanc said:


> I couldn't find an app called "wooly" on my iPad. Is it just a PC program?


No, it's for iPad, iphone and they're redoing it for android as well
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wooly-a-ravelry-companion-app/id521579047?mt=8


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

cainchar wrote:
I'm so please that you raised this topic! I've been wanting an ipad for awhile now. However, I was under the impression that I couldn't store things on it. Clearly, that isn't the case. A shopping I shall go, a shopping I shall go...

Now- can anyone tell me how to save all this valuable info on apps? I'm a techno-dinosaur!

I created a Word file and copied and pasted the names of apps
and the comments about what they would do.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

I store my patterns using iBooks. It stores PDFs too. The beauty of it is the patterns are stored on my Mac too and synch to my iPhone as well. I suppose any app would allow you to have it on your iPhone too. 

I guess this works for me because I print off to knit. I have tried using knit apps as they have features that the iBooks do not such as annotating the pattern. 

Using iBooks for books you can annotate and highlight. I have not found you can do that on PDFs. Would be better if I could.


----------



## alphabetmom (Mar 2, 2013)

I use my Ipad to play fairway golf solitaire, very sad I know.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

alphabetmom said:


> I use my Ipad to play fairway golf solitaire, very sad I know.


You know you are not alone! I use mine for slots, regular solitaire and Bookworm, among others. Keep it right here next to where to knit.


----------



## Limon4115 (Nov 24, 2012)

I just downloaded the app for good reader but do not have an access code. Hoe do you get it


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> Which app to convert to PDF are you using??? There are several from which to choose.


It's called PDF PROvider+. There is a free one, which you can't do anything with, and the one you have to pay for, of course .


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Wonder if the ipad has crochet appps too .. hmmmm..


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

I use Drop Box. Download to your PC and it automatically goes to your I Pad. I have folders for several different types of garments and put a star against ones I have already made. It's really easy and I love it.


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

I use Countme which is a row counter but you can also write notes and it's FREE!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

gracemd said:


> It's called PDF PROvider+. There is a free one, which you can't do anything with, and the one you have to pay for, of course .


Thank you I'll look into that one. I did read reviews from several apps available (don't remember if yours was one) and several have said you cannot annotate after conversion. Can you? On the paid version, of course.


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

kgiles326 said:


> Just starting to use my new iPad. My intention is to use it to store my knitting patterns so I have a 2-part question.
> 
> What are your favorite knitting apps for ipad?
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for asking this question. I can't wait to sit down and download some of these apps. Thanks to all who have shared their knowledge!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Oh this is a good question. My geek husband bought me an iPad mini a few months ago as a surprise and I have yet to use it. WIll watch for all the responses.


You are missing out on so much! Here are some things I do with my iPad:
Check and answer email
Keep up with appointments on Calendar
Send and receive text messages, with and without pictures
Shop for yarn and knitting supples at my favorite web stores
Check my bank statement and pay bills
Read e-books on iBooks and the Kindle and Nook apps
Listen to audiobooks from my Audible.com subscription
Check the weather forecast
Check the time the Braves games starts (this will be over after October)
Watch movies on Netflix
Use the Skype app to make phone calls
Find and buy airline tickets, movie tickets, baseball game tickets
Listen to live baseball games when I'm away from tv or radio
Listen to my favorite music on Pandora
Play my favorite games:Bejeweled, Bookworm, Solitaire, and MahJongg
Download and use my knitting patterns on Goodreader
Take and share photos
Participate in the Knitting Paradise forum every day
These are not all the uses I have for my iPad, but these just came off the top of my head. Jump in and start exploring that iPad Mini, you can't believe how much you'll enjoy it! I hope you appreciate your sweet "geek" husband!


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> Thank you I'll look into that one. I did read reviews from several apps available (don't remember if yours was one) and several have said you cannot annotate after conversion. Can you? On the paid version, of course.


Yes you can, in fact, I'm working on a pattern now with all my notes etc. I've also used the highlight( you can choose your color)
and underline whatever you wish. There are other features which I haven't used yet, so I am going to investigate those as well. The description of this app tells you it is compatible with GoodReader.


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

This a great topic. I've learned so much.I need to start organizing my patterns on my Ipad.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

didevine said:


> Oh my...I think I need a grandchild to get me into the 21st century...
> 
> Thank you for all the good info!
> 
> Dianne


You're right! Who needs tech support when you have access to a teen-ager (or even younger these days)?


----------



## CDem (May 20, 2012)

I put all my patterns in Ibook app.


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

Pishi said:


> The free version is very useful. Most won't need the paid version. I love the way you can do the charting.


I use the premium version because with that version you still have access to your files whether you are on line or not. We travel alot and don't always have access to the internet. I was able to use any file I had saved to Evernote on our 2 month trip to the boonies. I also love the fact that I can seperate all my patterns into different notebooks...ie socks, shawls and scarves or whatever you choose to call them. .


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Chota said:


> I love my iPad and could not live without it!!
> Write down names?? I use Notes on my iPad to put all sorts of information in.
> I also love it as I can play on it while my husband watches TV and he does not feel like I am ignoring him!!


I guess I need to take my iPad to an Apple store because every time I type something in my Notes, it disappears. Very annoying because many of what I had written were passwords to various websites I don't use often.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

ElegantDetails said:


> I use the premium version because with that version you still have access to your files whether you are on line or not. We travel alot and don't always have access to the internet. I was able to use any file I had saved to Evernote on our 2 month trip to the boonies. I also love the fact that I can seperate all my patterns into different notebooks...ie socks, shawls and scarves or whatever you choose to call them. .


This is really interesting.....may I ask how much memory did you buy with your iPad (16,32,64gbites)????? I'm going to get one next month and can't decide about how much memory I need for all my files.

Thanks,
Noreen


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

betty boivin said:


> I just click on send to and click on ibook and it goes into my library. Very handy!


I also use iBooks for downloads. Very easy.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

gracemd said:


> Yes you can, in fact, I'm working on a pattern now with all my notes etc. I've also used the highlight( you can choose your color)
> and underline whatever you wish. There are other features which I haven't used yet, so I am going to investigate those as well. The description of this app tells you it is compatible with GoodReader.


Thanks. I'll look into it now


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

love your avitar is that the rock that was in the "Goonies" movie?


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

MaggieBelize said:


> I love, love love my iPad and use it all the time for my "lean back" computing. Here are some app suggestions, some knitting specific, some not:
> 
> 1. I second the motion on Goodreader. Love the annotation features.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for these tips. I've downloaded Goodreader and DocScan. Both sound amazing. I need a really good pdf annotator not just for knitting but for work, and this sounds great. Like you, I have a lot of patterns in magazines and books. I love the idea of getting them easily into pdfs by snapping a photo of them. It will be interesting to see how it handles multipage pdfs.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

alphabetmom said:


> I use my Ipad to play fairway golf solitaire, very sad I know.


Haha!! I also use mine to play Candy Crush --- very addictive.


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

katkarma said:


> This is really interesting.....may I ask how much memory did you buy with your iPad (16,32,64gbites)????? I'm going to get one next month and can't decide about how much memory I need for all my files.
> 
> Thanks,
> Noreen


I have to say that I don't actually have an ipad. I have the 10" Galaxy tablet and I just love it. The ONLY negative I have found with the apps so far is .... KnitCompanion does NOT yet offer an Android version. I would really liketo have that app...but I guess I'll just have to wait for that. Another advantage we found this summer was very big...my dh has an ipad and virtually 100% of the time, my Android would pick up a wifi signal and his ipad would not even see it listed. The Androids antenna is way stronger. If we hadn't seen this happen over and over, I would n ot have believed it. But back to your question, I only have 16gbytes...but the Androids have a space for a micro sd card, the ipad does not. Hope this helps. To be perfectly.....l would probably buy a Galaxy again. The new one lets you "write" with a pen.....since I don't actually have that one (yet . :lol: ) I'm not sure which apps you can use the pen in...I will have to check that out ...


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Recently I have been using Jknit lite, a free app. you can store your pdf's on it and also use it while knitting to keep your place in the pattern.


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Rplatts said:


> Knit Companion is my absolute favorite app. There is a bit of a learning curve but it is well worth your time.


I, too, have this app. Still learNing my way around it but it is fantastic.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

This has been the best thread. Great question. Have learned of many apps that I'll be able to use and nicest of all, recommendations that one can trust.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> You are missing out on so much! Here are some things I do with my iPad:
> Check and answer email
> Keep up with appointments on Calendar
> Send and receive text messages, with and without pictures
> ...


These are all the things I do on my IPad too! I love it, best thing ever. I use it more than I do my IPhone!! I never leave home without it, never get on a plane without it. I have 27 full length movies on it, perfect for traveling!! I'm usin the word "love" here!!


----------



## Diamond Lil (Jul 20, 2011)

are u ladies using the Goodreader that u pay for?


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Diamond Lil said:


> are u ladies using the Goodreader that u pay for?


Yes I am. Smart purchase IMHO


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

msusanc said:


> You're right! Who needs tech support when you have access to a teen-ager (or even younger these days)?


Exactly! My 10 year old grandson asnwered my questions and helped me yesterday while we were visiting! Much more patient than my son!!


----------



## geart (Nov 10, 2012)

Craftsty, Patterns, Lion Brand, Stitchopedia, The Knitters Handbook, Countmemo, and Jknit. Pages and IBook for converting online patterns to PDF and storage.


----------



## llfb (Dec 19, 2012)

so is KnittingHelp an app? Or you go to youtube on your Ipad? Laura


----------



## llfb (Dec 19, 2012)

you said:I keep KnittingHelp for when I forgotten a technique and don't have internet access to look it up on YouTube. It has short demo videos to refresh my memory....

I love knittinghelp and use it often...but only when I have internet connection...how do you use is without internet? Don't you have to have internet connection to use YouTube? Thanks for your help...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I have been using my iPad for a little over two years and the app that I like best for storing, sorting and using patterns is Goodreader. When I first started to use my iPad I put everything into iBooks, but you can't do anything with the pattern there. In Goodreader you can do much more than I know about right now, but currently I download the patterns, name them, create categories, store them in categories, and annotate the pattern as I knit from it. You can also email and print from inside the app. You can also download a web page by putting a "g" in front of the http in the browser. It goes straight to Goodreader.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

llfb said:


> you said:I keep KnittingHelp for when I forgotten a technique and don't have internet access to look it up on YouTube. It has short demo videos to refresh my memory....
> 
> I love knittinghelp and use it often...but only when I have internet connection...how do you use is without internet? Don't you have to have internet connection to use YouTube? Thanks for your help...


I think the knittinghelp videos are embedded in the app so you don't need internet access. Knit Freedom, on the other hand, is trying to embed its videos but hasn't been able to do it -- so for now you still need internet for that program.


----------



## Chota (Sep 5, 2013)

I do most all these things too, no baseball tho it's not big in Aussie, my fav iPad game is Fairway Solitaire HD.
Just realised how many patterns I have printed off and will not have time to do all of them so now I will explore the suggestions made on this forum and print only as I am going to use. Thank you for bringing the topic up I am looking forward to exploring the suggestions.
Would never travel without it.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

glojax said:


> Can I download this app to my Mac Pro computer, rather than an iPad?


YES


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

I have one called "Knitting Patterns Database", but not sure there is one for ipad too. I use a samsung tablet.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

katkarma said:


> This is really interesting.....may I ask how much memory did you buy with your iPad (16,32,64gbites)????? I'm going to get one next month and can't decide about how much memory I need for all my files.
> 
> Thanks,
> Noreen


Get as much as you can possibly afford.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Diamond Lil said:


> are u ladies using the Goodreader that u pay for?


Yes, for sure!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I use PDF Expert for my in progress patterns. You can take notes and highlight your charts or written instructions line by line.

I also use Dropbox to store all of my patterns, online magazines, etc. I do pay for both of these, but IMHO they are SO worth it. I have both of them on my laptop, iPad, and my iPhone. I store them as a backup, and I won't lose anything should I have to restore my iPad, like I had to do the other night.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You can also download a web page by putting a "g" in front of the http in the browser. It goes straight to Goodreader.


I've learned something tonight. Thanks foe the tip!!!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Oh this is a good question. My geek husband bought me an iPad mini a few months ago as a surprise and I have yet to use it. WIll watch for all the responses.


I just bought the pattern you have in your picture from your Craftsy link! It is beautiful!


----------



## freerun (Aug 1, 2013)

I have read all the posts on this topic, and so far no one has mentioned KnitEvenly. You put in how many stitches are on your needle, and how much you want to increase/decrease and it tells you how often to perform the function. I've had the app so long, I can't remember if it was free. 

Also, if your iphone is on, most apps will download to both machines.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

katkarma said:


> This is really interesting.....may I ask how much memory did you buy with your iPad (16,32,64gbites)????? I'm going to get one next month and can't decide about how much memory I need for all my files.
> 
> Thanks,
> Noreen


Get the 64 gb. I bought the 32 gb thinking it would be plenty but it's not. I think it was around $100 more than the 32gb in April of this year at Best Buy. Well worth the extra money to have twice as much. I also bought the large screen not the small one. I have two friends, one is in her early 20's and one is in her 70's and both bought the small one that fits in your purse. They both wish they had spent the extra money for the bigger one. Just something to think about.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

kgiles326 said:


> Just starting to use my new iPad. My intention is to use it to store my knitting patterns so I have a 2-part question.
> What are your favorite knitting apps for ipad?
> What is the best way for me to transfer my existing patterns (in both PDF and Word) on my computer to my ipad?
> I've seen apps that offer "storage solutions" for your patterns too, so that would be important.
> ...


You can store all of your patterns that are in PDF format in iBooks. I have Adobe Reader (a genuine Adobe app) where I also store some patterns. You can create folders in both. They are very different, so I had to learn both, not that there is that much to learn. I have FileApp where I can read and store Word documents. 
I move patterns between the iPad and my laptop using Drop Box. It is a very, very handy program because Apple won't let you use a USB connection to transfer files. If you want to transfer a lot of files, you really need Drop Box. 
I bought a program to convert web pages to PDF files. It works well, allowing you to create PDF files from multiple sources. The one I have is PDF IT.
I have an app that let's me edit photos. This is great because I can label knitting photos, crop, rotate, adjust contrast, etc. I use it all the time. It's called Photo Editor.
I bought Pages, a word processing program by Apple. I haven't really used it yet, but plan to soon.
I seldom knit from my iPad patterns unless I'm away from home. They are too small. I can read the printing but cannot stay on the correct line and constantly lose my place.


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Another alternative is to copy into Notes. To do this, I press my finger on the web page until the expandable blue Copy box comes up. I adjust the size of the box to encompass everything I want to copy and then tap the COPY flag on the screen. Exit the web page and go into Notes. Press the blank notes page and the PASTE flag comes up. Tap PASTE and, viola', your pattern is copied. Sometimes, format doesn't hold, so you may have to make line adjustments. This also works great for recipes, too.
> 
> Using a wireless printer, I can print out any pattern or recipe from Notes as quick as a wink.


Thank you for that simple information. I was wondering how you copied and pasted. , I just love this forum so much . And my iPad.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

diad said:


> Thank you for that simple information. I was wondering how you copied and pasted. , I just love this forum so much . And my iPad.


Thanks for mentioning iNotes, I use them a lot


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

kgiles326 said:


> Just starting to use my new iPad. My intention is to use it to store my knitting patterns so I have a 2-part question.
> 
> What are your favorite knitting apps for ipad?
> 
> ...


I keep all my patterns in PDF in my iPad, unless they are not PDF, then I use Pages which is a word processing software for the iMac and iPad. I have Knit Companion but I really don't use it much. Pages lets you read Word documents. Good luck


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

Once again, I just want to thank all you wonderful ladies for sharing your wisdom and insights and what works and doesn't work for you. I spent some time downloading several recommended apps last night. Today, the plan is to move all my patterns into Drop Box and we'll be on our way! Thanks again everyone and Happy Knitting!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I checked out the Knitevenly app you mentioned, Freerun. Thank you so much for that suggestion! I decided to bite the bullet and go for the JknitPro app because I think it will serve my needs a little better. It has Knitevenly, or at least a part of it, included in the app. I think I am going to love this app!


----------



## mammaw10 (Dec 10, 2012)

If you Have Word Docs. you can then choose save as type, open the drop down menu and you can then save as a PDFs.I do this all the time.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

kgiles326 said:


> Once again, I just want to thank all you wonderful ladies for sharing your wisdom and insights and what works and doesn't work for you. I spent some time downloading several recommended apps last night. Today, the plan is to move all my patterns into Drop Box and we'll be on our way! Thanks again everyone and Happy Knitting!


Remember that you only get a certain amount of storage in DropBox, after that you need to buy more storage. Good luck


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

katkarma said:


> This is really interesting.....may I ask how much memory did you buy with your iPad (16,32,64gbites)????? I'm going to get one next month and can't decide about how much memory I need for all my files.
> 
> Thanks,
> Noreen


I got the 32 in Dec. 2010 and have lots of room but I don't watch movies on it and the music is limited.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

MaryE-B said:


> You can store all of your patterns that are in PDF format in iBooks. I have Adobe Reader (a genuine Adobe app) where I also store some patterns. You can create folders in both. They are very different, so I had to learn both, not that there is that much to learn. I have FileApp where I can read and store Word documents.
> I move patterns between the iPad and my laptop using Drop Box. It is a very, very handy program because Apple won't let you use a USB connection to transfer files. If you want to transfer a lot of files, you really need Drop Box.
> I bought a program to convert web pages to PDF files. It works well, allowing you to create PDF files from multiple sources. The one I have is PDF IT.
> I have an app that let's me edit photos. This is great because I can label knitting photos, crop, rotate, adjust contrast, etc. I use it all the time. It's
> ...


Just pinch the pattern wider. I do that all the time. I don't know if I can see/read a written pattern any more. One the charts I have to use the printer to blow them up so I can see. Lol! The wonders of technology.


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

I HAVE A SAMSUNG ARE THERE ANY APPS THAT I CAN USE.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Just type in knitting in the app section and I think you will find your apps.


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

when it comes to the apps on the samsung you get the apps from the google play store. I don't know how to type in the apps.ccan someone help me.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Mine, too! I loved it from the beginning, and the recent updates have made it even easier. -- Oops, meant this as a response to those who mentioned Knit Companion.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

gracemd said:


> It's called PDF PROvider+. There is a free one, which you can't do anything with, and the one you have to pay for, of course .


Just want to thank you for telling me about this app. It's great. Have used it now several times and the fact I can open the conversion in GoodReader is a time saving feature. Thanks again


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I use Adobe Reader. You can highlight on your document and other things too, and it's free.


----------



## Sophia28 (Jul 23, 2012)

I downloaded iBooks as an app. When you are searching for patterns and find ones you like click on download and then it opens iBooks. You can group them into folders, albums etc. from there. Have fun!


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> Just want to thank you for telling me about this app. It's great. Have used it now several times and the fact I can open the conversion in GoodReader is a time saving feature. Thanks again


You're welcome!
:-D


----------



## sunway (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been away for a while,so glad that I loved on today. Just got mt iPad mini. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

A friend recommended Pages which costs. At first I thought I'd never use it, but turns to be quite helpful. I can copy patterns from a website and store it in Pages, the I can choose how I want to convert it, PDF or word document. I can even put it in knit companion when I'm ready to knit it. Knit companion is my go-to program.


----------



## kathygee47 (Jul 24, 2012)

NanxyRemember that you only get a certain amount of storage in DropBox said:


> I downloaded DropBox after reading about it here and have found it extremely helpful. I recommended it to a friend and now have 2.2gb of storage space. That's a lot of space for patterns.


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

I really like KnitCompanion. There's a counter on this app so can keep track of your rows.


----------



## rlpknits (Apr 19, 2012)

Knit Companion's great. Don't forget Pinterest. I've found some great patterns there


----------



## SaxMarloes84 (Oct 25, 2013)

Great, I need to bookmark this topic so I can install all those lovely apps


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

Will any of these apps work on a Nook HD ?


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

hihi it looks like knit companion has a lot of fans.... it seems like agreat tool for managing proejects....

i am looking for something to help me design by letting me produce charts for lace and cables... has anyone found something that will do that????

there is a website 
Knitting Chart Maker by Jacquie
but i can t alter the symbols at all and some are not standard...
i do have a web based fair isle chart maker but i dont think i iwll extend my subscription as i am not doing that type of work at the moment

http://www.fairisledesign.com/index.php

any ideas dor good design tools???

thank you


----------

